# PingPong Loop in After Effects erstellen? Hilfe bitte....



## Simon223 (22. Dezember 2012)

Hi Zusammen

Hab ein grosses Problem hab ein Video von 50s und muss es zu einem Film für 1h loopen aber eben nicht im normalen Loop sondern mit Pingpong. Also so das das Video einmal von Vorn nach Hinten und dann Rückwärts abgespielt wird. Wie kann man dies fabrizieren. Brauche unbedingt Hilfe. Bitte step by step da ich anfänger bin.

Danke

Simon


----------



## sight011 (23. Dezember 2012)

Da Du Anfänger bist erläutere doch lieber mal etwas genauer was du vor hast, vielleicht gibt es ja noch nen Trick um das ganze zu realisieren.

Wofür willst Du das denn machen? Wo soll das ganze gezeigt werden?


----------



## timestamp (23. Dezember 2012)

Keine Ahnung ob's klappt. Aber mein Ansatz wäre jetzt folgender:
Clip kopieren, dann rückwärtsabspielen lassen: http://www.amateurfilm-forum.de/dig...-effects-vfx-compositing/3933-video-umdrehen/
Dann beide Clips n-mal kopieren bis du 1h zusammen hast. Wobei ich mich frage wozu du genau 1h brauchst?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. Dezember 2012)

... und wenn du es sauber loopen lassen willst, dann schneidest du bei dem rückwärts laufenden Clip vorne und hinten jeweils 1 Frame weg.


----------



## medasy (10. März 2013)

Ich hoffe kein Klug******e zu sein, aber einfach ein rückwärts gepoltes Video hinter einnormal laufendes schneiden und wieder von vorne bis eine Stunde voll ist. Das dürfte nicht alt zu schwer sein.


----------



## sight011 (10. März 2013)

Kommt auf das Footage an

...funktioniert bei nem Wasserfall eher nicht :- p

Außer das Wasser soll rückwärts hochlaufen.

Es gibt noch nen anderen Trick mit dem fast jegliches Videomaterial loopen kann.


----------

